# Aufrufen von get-Methode aus anderer Klasse (absolute Anfängerfrage)



## Thomas Lorenz (10. Apr 2009)

Servus Gemeinde, 

mit absoluter Sicherheit kann mir jemand die folgende Frage beantworten:

 wie kann ich aus der Klasse Eintrag die get-Methode der Klasse Eins aufrufen und das Alter
von "Kevin" erfragen, bzw. als Rückgabewert erhalten??

Bitte keine Verweise auf Anfängerliteratur, das demütigt mich immer so ;;;)))).



```
class Eintrag{

	public void neueMethode (){
		
		????????
		
	}
}


class Eins{
	
	
	String 	name ;
	int 	alter;

	
	public Eins (){
		
		name = "Egon";
		alter = 23;
	}
	
	public Eins (String a, int b){
		name = a;
		alter = b;
	}
	
	
	public int getAlter(){
		return alter;
	}
	
		
	public String getName(){
		return name;
	}
	
	
	public void setAlter (int i){
		alter = i;
	}
	
	public static void main(String [] args){
		Eins Start = new Eins ();
		Start.setAlter(99);
		Start.setName("Walter");
		
		Eins Ende = new Eins ("Fritz", 33);
		Ende.setAlter(9);
		Ende.setName("Kevin");
		
		Eintrag Jetzt = new Eintrag();
		Jetzt.neueMethode();
		
	}
}
```


----------



## maki (10. Apr 2009)

Du könntest zB. ein Objekt der Klasse Eins als Parameter übergeben:

```
public void neueMethode (Eins eins){
        
        System.out.println(eins.getAlter());
        
    }
```

In deiner Main dann der Aufruf:

```
public static void main(String [] args){
        Eins Start = new Eins ();
        Start.setAlter(99);
        Start.setName("Walter");
        
        Eins Ende = new Eins ("Fritz", 33);
        Ende.setAlter(9);
        Ende.setName("Kevin");
        
        Eintrag Jetzt = new Eintrag();
        Jetzt.neueMethode(Ende);
        
    }
```
Solltest imho keine deutschen Bezeichner wählen, da dabei schlimmstes Denglisch entsteht  (zB. "getAlter")
Auch werden Variablen klein geschrieben (Jetzt, Ende, Start -> jetzt, ende, start).


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (10. Apr 2009)

Danke !!


----------

